# ford yt16



## jdbrummitt (Aug 14, 2011)

hello

I have a Ford yt16 with a briggs & straton 16hp twin engine. when I got it it was running real bad, I bought a carb kit for it and rebuilt it, it's running a lot better but when I've got the throttle turn all the way down it is surging and the gas fumes are strong. The guy I got it from had to rewire it when he bought it so I don't know how good of job he done, I know it wont shut off with the key switch
but as far as it having any other wiring issues I haven't found anything else yet.
Anybody have any idea what could be causing the idling issue?

Thank you


----------



## callumfraser44 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey I have a yt 16 h Mine was doing the same thing at idle when I first got it and I drained the gas and put supreme gas 91 octane and some Lucas upper cylinder lubricant and carb cleaner. That made a huge difference I also changed the in line fuel filter which is down on the right side of engine kinda tucked underneath. I got new one at TSC Now it fires right up and I can throttle right back and she purrs like a kitten

Hope this helps


----------

